# Sliding Panels



## theatrefreak05 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am currently designing a set that calls for 5 walls that are about 14 1/2 feet tall and 5 feet wide. These walls, or panels, must hang from a track parallel to the proscenium, so that the panels are hanging only an inch or two off of the floor. The panels move back and forth on the track. They are pushed by actors and need to be as light as possible and also as thin as possible.

Keep in mind I am on a VERY tight budget.

My questions:
1. What material would you suggest I make these panels out of so that they can still be lightweight, but not too flimsy? Maybe just a wooden frame with some sort of fabric stretched to make the wall?

2. What is the cheapest way to do the track? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## cpf (Jan 31, 2011)

How quiet do the movements have to be?


----------



## BrockTucker (Jan 31, 2011)

Checkout this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/new-member-board/10345-building-self-standing-wall-wheels.html


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 31, 2011)

1. See Flat, Broadway.

2. Two possible alternatives to theatrical curtain track: a) Unistrut track.pdf, b) barn door track and trolley.


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 31, 2011)

Derek,

Do those options tend to be cheaper or better than traveler track?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheaper? Probably. More readily available? Likely. Better? Subjective. The problem with curtain track in this application is that the carrier s are intended to support flexible drapery and may not be appropriate for point loads or rigid scenery.


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 31, 2011)

Of course, they do make rated scenery carriers for traveler track, which you'd need for this. They're a bit spendy, though ($80 ish).


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 31, 2011)

Bit spendy, indeed!
Sliding Door Carriers, Steel and Nylon Wheels / Carriers, Brackets & Pulleys / Curtain Track, Curtain Hardware & Stage Fabric / Home - Mutual Hardware
Scenery Carriers - Curtain Track - I. Weiss
S&K Theatrical Draperies :: Track & Rigging


----------



## TheatrePros (Jan 31, 2011)

I would try McMaster -Carr - they have some cheaper options, but it really depends on how tight your budget is. I have used Closet door track on my really low budget stuff, 8' comes with carriers for $25 at Home Depot or Lowes. Broadway flats are probably your be best for low profile, you can also do a soft covered (muslin) aluminium frame (may out you out od your budget). Sorry, thats the best I can suggest without more info


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jan 31, 2011)

Some of the shed tracks have the same cross section as theatrical drapery tracks, and seem to be the same gauge metal.

OP could check with local production companies, and see if they have any tracks in rental stock.


----------



## theatrefreak05 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions! This helped a LOT


----------



## ezra (Feb 15, 2011)

We just finished building some 11' W x 18' H sliding panels for King Lear. The track was shop-built using two parallel runs of 1.5" sq. tube spaced 1/2" apart, upon which rolled 80mm inline skate wheels. The panels were framed with steel and covered in 1/8" lauan, and came in at around 130#. For a lighter load, cover in muslin (just don't stretch it too tight or the muslin will buckle the frame when it sizes). Movement is very quiet, very smooth. This technique was based on the "Quiet Heavy Duty Traveler Track" article in the Yale Technical Brief vol. 2.

It's not a cheap solution, but it is quite effective, and it's something you can add to your inventory. Remember the parameters- Cheap/Fast/Right--- pick two.


----------



## MMastromarino (Oct 19, 2012)

I will be trying a sliding panel solution using strut and unistrut trolleys. I'll post photos and comments when it's up and working. Thanks for the information about Unistrut.


----------

